

Ask HN: How to make Compete track our website? - youngdev

Currently our website http://jackpotbuddy.com is tracked by Alexa but not Compete. Just wondering what do I have to do for them to pickup our site?
======
youngdev
Clickable: <http://jackpotbuddy.com>

